
Prioritiz'd - daveambrose
http://www.prioritizd.com/
======
breily
Is there a way to log in/sign up besides OpenID? I don't have one, but wanted
to use your site. I spent about half an hour trying to figure out which
accounts of mine are OpenID enabled, and to get the url for my ID. I keep
getting errors like "Open ID server can't be found", etc. so I imagine the
urls that I'm putting in the sign up box are not the right ones. Then when I
finally get signed up and logged in, later I try to log in with the same url
and I get an error. Very frustrating.

Anyways, to summarize: Open ID seems to suck, and its very confusing (though
to be completely honest I'm a little drunk which might have made this more
difficult for me). I'd imagine most users would appreciate a simple,
traditional login (I would have). Anyways, I really wanted to use your site,
but after 30 min of failure I've given up. Good luck though.

Edit: For spelling/etc.

~~~
derefr
Any OpenID-enabled site should, until the transition to everyone having such
an account is complete, have a "create an account" link that just redirects to
<http://myopenid.com> or somesuch. Link, one-page form, check e-mail for
verification link, get a URL (username) handed to you, put it in. Exactly the
same workflow as a traditional registration.

~~~
robertdempsey
Thanks to all for your comments. We built prioritiz'd for the Rails Rumble,
and as you all mentioned, there is more we need to do with it, including links
to OpenID providers, and providing an option for creating a traditional
username/password. We are currently working on a single sign-on application
for our entire suite of applications, that will cover that last part.

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. Please leave any other
feedback on our support site so we can continue to improve the app. Thanks.

[http://getsatisfaction.com/atlanticdominionsolutions/product...](http://getsatisfaction.com/atlanticdominionsolutions/products/atlanticdominionsolutions_prioritiz_d)

------
truebosko
Either support good old classic login/registration or give us a link to OpenID
providers. I have NO idea what my OpenID url is, but I know I have one with
Yahoo. Now I have to go look it up, so a link to it all would be nice. (Most
sites offer you to click on the various OpenID vendors and it auto-fills in
the "base" url for you)

Otherwise a nice site and I'm actually interested in trying your app, looks
like a task management tool that might be done right

------
hopeless
Are todo list sites the new zip programs? The thing that everyone thinks they
can rewrite better than the multitude of existing solutions?

------
kyro
Typo in the "Our Philosophy" section. It should be 'make YOU work faster.'

------
scott_s
What do you add over these?
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=todo+list](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=todo+list)

Personally, I only write notes to myself when I stop working so I can get back
into the problem faster when I resume. I think writing and managing todo lists
is a form of procrastination.

~~~
flashgordon
actually it is interesting you say that... writing up a todo list is a good
way of procrastinating, but I find that if i have a todo list (assume it was
"magically" generated), it helps me get through work a lot faster... atleast
so that it helps me not loose the context when switching between tasks...

to this end ive found the MyLyn plugins for eclipse very useful.. creating the
todo list is not too hard or tricky.. (though i found the creator page a bit
clunky), and it even saves the state of the editor (ie open files, current
line in the said open files etc) and loads the state as is each time you
switch between items on the todo list (or tasks as mylyn calls it)..

I am sure there are much better tools out there like those widgets on google
desktop and all but that is just another app you have to install..

------
bkmrkr
I looked through the site, great design!

------
tontoa4
Good site, but what is different from Tada List by 37signals?

------
auston
i dont have openid?

